# Split scute adults ?



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 21, 2017)

Can y'all post pictures of adult, split-scute sulcata and leopard tortoises please? I see all the photos of babies and young, yet I can't remember any pictures of adults ?


----------



## wellington (Apr 21, 2017)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Can y'all post pictures of adult, split-scute sulcata and leopard tortoises please? I see all the photos of babies and young, yet I can't remember any pictures of adults ?


Yea, and what sex they are, please.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 21, 2017)

This is Benawes in Sept '15. He's not full grown (he hatched in 2013), but he deff. is male and he has aberrant scutes:


----------



## lisa127 (Apr 21, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> This is Benawes in Sept '15. (He hatched in 2013) He's not full grown, but he deff. is male and he has aberrant scutes:
> 
> View attachment 205450


Beautiful!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 21, 2017)

lisa127 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you. I'll be putting him "out to pasture" this summer, so I'll take more pictures at that time and post them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 21, 2017)

wellington said:


> Yea, and what sex they are, please.


As well as age or best guesstimate…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 22, 2017)

Really ? Only one picture of a split scute older than young ? Come on folks, help an Olde Cowboy out here ? Split scutes always seem to be a highly sought after hatchling, I know people sometimes hoard them as well, BUT WHERE ARE THE PICTURES ? 
Heckfire, remember that member that had some beautiful split hatchlings that they were very proud of ? Sure that was years ago, but maybe you could get them to post a couple of pictures ! 
People are quick to point out that the split scutes are just a cosmetic anomaly and nothing is really wrong with the tortoise healthwise, and that they just look different and unique. I say to this now, 
PROVE IT, AND SHOW ME THE PICTURES HERE. Thanks again for your help. 
Cowboy Ken


----------



## surfergirl (Apr 23, 2017)

Its raining out but let me see if i can grab a top shot of my 21 yr sully in his house staying dry and warm today. Hope you can tell at this angle.

If you look at the last scute next to his tail on the right it is the 10th scute large normal size look on the left side he has 11 scutes with the last one being two smaller scutes that make up the same size as a normal scute. 
From full view his tail scute looks uncentered but he is healthy and it does not seem to have impacted him. Time will tell since he is still young considering thier life expectancy. He has never seen a vet, never given any medicine, no wormings, etc to date. 

Funny thing is I read split scutes usually occur with higher temp incubation....but he is a big ole Male who flashed me at 12" I thought his guts were coming out but my husband started laughing saying wow it's a big ole boy tort!


----------



## Tortoisefanatic88 (Apr 24, 2017)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/lets-see-some-sulcatas.123277/page-13

Post #246


----------



## motero (Apr 24, 2017)

<<<<< I have the two in my avatar, one is 17 inches and the other is 15 inches. Both girls both hatched summer 2012. I'll think about getting some pictures. I have one adult leopard with split scutes, female also. In my experience selling hatchlings the split scutes are more sought after by the general public.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 25, 2017)

motero said:


> <<<<< I have the two in my avatar, one is 17 inches and the other is 15 inches. In my experience selling hatchlings the split scutes are more sought after by the general public.


 I use the iPhone app for the forum. As a result of this, avatar pictures are hard to see clearly for me. I would though, be thrilled to see full sized photos of yours. 
I agree about the "split scutes" being more desirable for the general public, but then the general public also tends to think the tortoise needs a buddy to make the tortoise happy.


----------



## motero (Apr 28, 2017)

Tohru is the bigger one. Uniqua is the smaller one.


----------



## motero (Apr 28, 2017)

Uniqua


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (May 27, 2017)

Wow, beautiful!


----------

